# It's Almost Prison Break Time.......Tuesday, August 21



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

8PM EST.

Some neat video and stuff (recaps, etc) on the Fox Web-Site

http://www.fox.com/prisonbreak/


----------



## tigercat74 (Aug 7, 2004)

I think it is Monday August 21. Sorry to correct you.


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

If PB was on HBO, Tuesday, August 21, 2007 might be believable .

Drew


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

wonder how this season will be, they can only run for so long  .... um never mind (fugitive)


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

tigercat74 said:


> I think it is Monday August 21. Sorry to correct you.


Oops. My bad. Fixed.


----------



## Rob Dawn (Aug 16, 2002)

Can't wait to see how they are going to get away!
Running off in that field with the get-away plane gone and all those police cars coming...
Not sure how they are going to pull that off - hopefully it's not something really cheesy!

Rob


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Two options:


----------



## LionsAholic (Jul 14, 2006)

Maybe Fox should change the the title since they have already escaped.


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

I know they were considering calling season 2 "Prison Break: Manhunt"... Not sure if that was ever officially established, though (doesn't seem like it).

Changing the title to remove the Prison Break, though, would just be bad marketing.

Drew


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

What's up with the Prison Break season pass? The 8/28 episode is showing as "won't record" (as does the Vanished episode on 8/28) in my ToDo List, even though it's clearly first run.


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

Mine looks good... Both the 8/21 and the 8/28 episodes are scheduled to record.

Check your To Do list's Recording History to see what reasoning it gives for not recording your 8/28 shows.

Drew


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Fox has another show starting in the same block as PB, right?


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

azitnay said:


> Mine looks good... Both the 8/21 and the 8/28 episodes are scheduled to record.
> 
> Check your To Do list's Recording History to see what reasoning it gives for not recording your 8/28 shows.
> 
> Drew


It doesn't. No reason is given.


----------



## willbhome (Aug 28, 2002)

The 8/21 episode showed up in my todo about a week ago; I then added "Vanished" SP. A couple days later, "PB" had disappeared from todo, though "V" remained; the history stated "someone in your household changed the season pass that requested this show", which I knew was wrong. I checked the guide, and it said "title not available". HUH? But, the next day, it was back. Moral; check your todo list regularly. Could be that it's not scheduled to record yet because of other disk space commitments predating it; once you've cleared out things you've watched in the meantime, the SP will schedule future items as space becomes available. Typically.


----------

